# A Sampling



## Lola Ranch (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is a sampling of what I've been doing with woodworking for the last 45 years.

Reactions: Like 22 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tclem (Jan 5, 2014)

I've been turning a year last month. Always been around wood in some shape form or fashion but at 37 years old I'm hoping I can get to a level of woodworking just half of that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bret, those are amazing craftsmanship show peices. Thank you for sharing.

Ray


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 5, 2014)

Those are incredible !!!


----------



## DKMD (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful work! That dining room set is fantastic... It's on my bucket list if I ever get away from the lathe long enough to attempt something like that.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks, I'm headed to the ski slope


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2014)

That is some masterly work that covers a broad range of skills, very impressive sir!


----------



## BarbS (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## gator (Jan 6, 2014)

you take the name master craftsman to new level


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2014)

Beautiful work Bret- thanks for posting them.


----------



## bobhasen (Jan 7, 2014)

Amazing


----------



## Shagee415 (Jan 7, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I've been turning a year last month. Always been around wood in some shape form or fashion but at 37 years old I'm hoping I can get to a level of woodworking just half of that


 My Self


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 18, 2014)

Wow - Beautiful work Bret. Amazing craftsmanship. I'm proud to call you one of us!


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 19, 2014)

Very nice joinery on some of those pieces! You truly make heirlooms!


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Jan 19, 2014)

Holy moly!!! Spectacular!!!


----------



## brown down (Jan 24, 2014)

your first pic of that chair.. spectacular by the way. is that upper back rest joint a tenon or a sliding dovetail? if its a tenon, is it pegged?


----------



## rbhandcrafted (Jan 24, 2014)

Cool end table?? How some people are able to make curved dovetailed joinery really impresses me. I wish I had a teacher.

Nice work!


----------



## Lola Ranch (Jan 28, 2014)

brown down said:


> your first pic of that chair.. spectacular by the way. is that upper back rest joint a tenon or a sliding dovetail? if its a tenon, is it pegged?



Thanks, The crest rail held in place by the extension of the rear legs into the back support using an open M & T and three large screws each side.


----------

